# IPv6 OpenVPN on OpenVZ VPS Questions



## dave (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd like to setup openvpn for ipv6.  I have a SecureDragon openvz vps that has /64 block of ipv6 assigned, but I can only add individual /128 ip addresses to the network.  Apparently openvz only supports the individual /128's with venet.

Is there any way to get ipv6 working for openvpn on an openvz vps in this kind of situation?  I've spent a lot of time trying to get it to work, but haven't gotten anywhere so far.  Thanks.


----------



## fixidixi (Jul 9, 2014)

@KuJoe?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 9, 2014)

https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/IPv6

This is it.


----------



## dave (Jul 9, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/IPv6
> 
> This is it.


I've been through that guide over and over and set it up, but no luck.  At best I can ping a single ipv6 address assigned to the vps from the openvpn client, but I can't get outside.  I'm guessing it's because the whole /64 isn't on venet0, but I'm not proficient enough with ipv6 to be sure.

I already talked with SecureDragon support, and they said it's not possible to add the /64 to venet0 because of openvz.  I'm just trying to figure out if there's still a way to get openvpn to work despite that.  If not, I'll just give up, but I thought it would be worth checking around first since I'd guess this must have come up before.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 10, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> @KuJoe?


I wish I could help but my OpenVPN knowledge is limited to Googling for a tutorial, I've never used OpenVPN before so I don't even know where to start. Sorry.


----------



## Nyr (Jul 16, 2014)

It's possible to do with TAP instead of TUN, but it's dirty and I wouldn't do it.


Your best is to actually tunnel a /64. Dirty too, but at least is a proper implementation on the OpenVPN side:


http://wiki.nyr.bz/ipv6_tunnel_broker_openvpn_openvz


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 17, 2014)

Nyr said:


> It's possible to do with TAP instead of TUN, but it's dirty and I wouldn't do it.
> 
> 
> Your best is to actually tunnel a /64. Dirty too, but at least is a proper implementation on the OpenVPN side:
> ...


Right - their are topics that are made for KVM.


----------



## dave (Jul 17, 2014)

It seems kind of pointless to use a tunnel.  I'll just keep waiting.  Maybe OpenVZ will add full support for ipv6 some day.


----------

